# cellulose sanding sealer mix



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been watching mike waldt videos on you tube and he uses a cellulose sanding sealer mix using cellulose sanding sealer and cellulose thinners,,actually his brand name is chestnut,,the product that is,,and I have tried to find this,,but the only results I have as far as buying it are in the uk,,can anyone give me some info on finding this in the united states,,,or something they recommend that is just as good,,thank you


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Cellulose is nitrocellulose which is lacquer. Look for Deft lacquer at your local BORG or hardware store.


----------



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

What do you cut it with and the ratio,,,,mike waldt says 3to1


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> What do you cut it with and the ratio,,,,mike waldt says 3to1


There is no right or wrong … it is up to you and what you think works best for you.

I cut mine 50/50 … that's what Cap'n Eddie recommends.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Cut with lacquer thinner… You may need to add lacquer retarder if you get any blushing.

Herb


----------

